# Police Service-Six



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm excited to be back in the revolver club again... 30 years since I've owned a DA/SA revolver and 12 years since owning a SA. 
I came across a really nice Stainless Police Service Six with a 2.75 in barrel. Ruger's web site tells me it was made in 1981. So far I have put 30 rounds of 38spl wadcutters through it to test it out. With the tight cylinder gap the soft lead was causing some slight binding by the third cylinder full.
















First 12 rounds (big holes 38) then followed up shooting my 22 pistol. 7 Yards


----------

